# Triple trouble!!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok, so Busty is my goat that had the triplets.  They are the ones that have not been, quite as spunky as the twins born to Stormy.  I was wondering if it was because there were three, etc.  I put a thread on here.  I asked the vet yesterday.  She said to make sure they are trying grain and eating hay, that they should be mimicing mom.  She said they looked healthy, and perhaps it’s just a laid back nature.  Last night we gave Busty some nutridrench to help with the nursing.  Well, this morning Busty was not a happy girl.  I’ve noticed that her udder is much much bigger than Stormy’s, but, I just thought it was keeping up with three.  I coaxed her on the stand...no one loves it.  I couldn’t get any milk and was concerned about mastitis.  Called Chris.  His Mom grew up on a dairy farm, and he has lots of experience milking.  He did not love anything to do with farming growing up.  Anyways...she doesn’t have mastitis...thank goodness, but needed milked badly...and, I needed taught big time!  So, I learned a bit, I’m not great but I suppose I have to learn fast.  Busty is apparently not nursing the kids.  I don’t know why...I don’t know when it stopped...but, after I got her off the stand, they came running over...they smelled her milk.  She pushed them away.  I held her as hard as I could, many times...she’s a big goat...she’s a mix.  She wouldn’t nurse.  I put them in the kidding stall...same thing..I was afraid she’d hurt them...she was pawing at the ground. Her milk is not fowl...Chris tasted it...no bad smell..no chunks.  I’m sure she hurts.  I got enough milk out to relieve pressure, but, she and I, both had enough of the stand for then.  I was leaning hard into her side...my head into her cavity...she kept kicking the bowl.  I looked on the Net for a bucket, and came across a set of hobbles...to keep her legs still...anyone ever use them?  I think I would like to get them.  They look pretty sturdy, and will keep her from kicking.  I lost a lot of milk.  When she was on the stand we tried to put her kid by her nipple to drink....she hated that...and he just kept getting sprayed in the nose.  Not sure why he didn’t want to latch on.  I’m thinking Stormy has been nursing them all?  So......how often do I need to feed these three guys?  Is it possible to get away with twice from me?  I know that sounds horrible, but, I would really like Busty to start nursing!!  Any tips??  Has anyone had this happen?  She’s such an awesome goat...I can’t imagine she would just snub them for no reason?  Ok, I can’t think of more questions right this second...if anyone he’s tips, ideas..please, feel free to tell me what to do...lol...thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, so Busty is my goat that had the triplets.  They are the ones that have not been, quite as spunky as the twins born to Stormy.  I was wondering if it was because there were three, etc.  I put a thread on here.  I asked the vet yesterday.  She said to make sure they are trying grain and eating hay, that they should be mimicing mom.  She said they looked healthy, and perhaps it’s just a laid back nature.  Last night we gave Busty some nutridrench to help with the nursing.  Well, this morning Busty was not a happy girl.  I’ve noticed that her udder is much much bigger than Stormy’s, but, I just thought it was keeping up with three.  I coaxed her on the stand...no one loves it.  I couldn’t get any milk and was concerned about mastitis.  Called Chris.  His Mom grew up on a dairy farm, and he has lots of experience milking.  He did not love anything to do with farming growing up.  Anyways...she doesn’t have mastitis...thank goodness, but needed milked badly...and, I needed taught big time!  So, I learned a bit, I’m not great but I suppose I have to learn fast.  Busty is apparently not nursing the kids.  I don’t know why...I don’t know when it stopped...but, after I got her off the stand, they came running over...they smelled her milk.  She pushed them away.  I held her as hard as I could, many times...she’s a big goat...she’s a mix.  She wouldn’t nurse.  I put them in the kidding stall...same thing..I was afraid she’d hurt them...she was pawing at the ground. Her milk is not fowl...Chris tasted it...no bad smell..no chunks.  I’m sure she hurts.  I got enough milk out to relieve pressure, but, she and I, both had enough of the stand for then.  I was leaning hard into her side...my head into her cavity...she kept kicking the bowl.  I looked on the Net for a bucket, and came across a set of hobbles...to keep her legs still...anyone ever use them?  I think I would like to get them.  They look pretty sturdy, and will keep her from kicking.  I lost a lot of milk.  When she was on the stand we tried to put her kid by her nipple to drink....she hated that...and he just kept getting sprayed in the nose.  Not sure why he didn’t want to latch on.  I’m thinking Stormy has been nursing them all?  So......how often do I need to feed these three guys?  Is it possible to get away with twice from me?  I know that sounds horrible, but, I would really like Busty to start nursing!!  Any tips??  Has anyone had this happen?  She’s such an awesome goat...I can’t imagine she would just snub them for no reason?  Ok, I can’t think of more questions right this second...if anyone he’s tips, ideas..please, feel free to tell me what to do...lol...thanks again everyone!!


I’m thinking now, perhaps Busty is shunning her brood because Stormy is sooo very overprotective of them all?  She even crawls in the ‘box’ Chris made for the babies.  It’s a bit bigger than a blue barrel.  All 5 kids go in...and so does Stormy.  And, she’ll also just kneel in front and watch them.  I just looked up on the regular internet what to about when a mom doesn’t nurse.  A bunch of posts said to lock up the mom and kids.  We could put plywood over the kidding stall....we could also try to  hold Busty and force her to nurse...but that would definitely take two.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Feb 8, 2020)

So I had issues from my one doe. She was all over them at birth but the next day wouldn't let them nurse at all. I made sure she wasn't plugged then penned her against the wall and let the kids nurse. I had to do this a few times a day for maybe 3 days. She was penned up with her babies during the day and she'd run from them. But finally she got to where she'd yell for her kids to come nurse.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok...we just had her on the milk stand.   We milked her a bit first because we knew she was too painful.  Then we tried one.  No go.  My hubby looked like he wanted to quit but I was wrong.  He grabbed the next and she went to town.  I had Busty pinned hard, with my back against her side to the wall, and holding her leg.  Chris was guiding the kid.  We kept at it.  Busty is a fighter. She got better on the third kid...I think the pressure was down.  We’re going back out at 7:30.  He’s real thrilled...lol.  I think...like you, hopefully, after a few days, she’ll be ok.  Plus, I really think, Stormy is interfering too.  She was back in the box with all 5 when we went out to do the nursing.  So, if we can’t get things going in a few days, we’ll close in the kidding stall with Busty and her kids...and keep close tabs.  I really had noooo idea all the factors that go into raising goats.  I absolutely love it and would recommend it to everyone with a passion for farm life!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2020)

You need to have her and her kids in a separate stall and you need a stanchion for holding her for the kids to nurse so you won't wear yourself out.   Very easy to make a hobble with a simple length of serpentine rope.  Stanchion and hobble, monitor the feedings and assist with latching.  



Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I really had noooo idea all the factors that go into raising goats. I absolutely love it and would recommend it to everyone with a passion for farm life!



You must really love drama, girl.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> You need to have her and her kids in a separate stall and you need a stanchion for holding her for the kids to nurse so you won't wear yourself out.   Very easy to make a hobble with a simple length of serpentine rope.  Stanchion and hobble, monitor the feedings and assist with latching.
> 
> 
> 
> You must really love drama, girl.


HATE drama. Just love these babies when I see them nurse!!! I have the milk stand. Isn’t that the same as a stansion?  I was looking at a set of hobbles on line. So I can just make it. Ok. Just rope won’t hurt her?      Ok. This sounds sooo much better than what we just did. And you are sooo right about wearing myself out!!!   Ok...I just looked it up... we have a milk stand... you just used the word stanchion and I wasn’t as familiar. I had to still pin her against the wall while in it because she is so painful at first and resisting.  But  I think tomorrow we will put her in the stall with the kids. Only issue. The milk stand doesn’t go in the stall I have built. Please don’t tell me I have to build another kidding stall?  I suppose we can. Just not what I would prefer. Ugh  Thanks


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> HATE drama. Just love these babies when I see them nurse!!! I have the milk stand. Isn’t that the same as a stansion?  I was looking at a set of hobbles on line. So I can just make it. Ok. Just rope won’t hurt her?      Ok. This sounds sooo much better than what we just did. And you are sooo right about wearing myself out!!!   Ok...I just looked it up... we have a milk stand... you just used the word stanchion and I wasn’t as familiar. I had to still pin her against the wall while in it because she is so painful at first and resisting.  But  I think tomorrow we will put her in the stall with the kids. Only issue. The milk stand doesn’t go in the stall I have built. Please don’t tell me I have to build another kidding stall?  I suppose we can. Just not what I would prefer. Ugh  Thanks



No, the ropes won't hurt her a bit if you tie them so they don't cinch down on her legs if she kicks.  They just need to be in loops around her legs that limits her leg movements.  

A stanchion is just a head gate, but doesn't have to be built onto a stand.  You can build a simple free standing stanchion for such things or even build a temp one on the side of an existing stall.  Anything that will pin her head into place and can be easily latched and released again can suffice as a stanchion....some people even improvise one out on pasture with T posts and such. 

Basically consists of one vertical board, spacing big enough for their neck, another vertical board that can swing to one side at the top so as to allow the insertion of their head, then fastened back to the other vertical board at the top so she can't back her head out of it.  Easy to build, especially if you already have stalls or pens where the goats can stick their head through the boards.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 8, 2020)

Hopefully she lets them nurse soon! Are those the kids that were disbudded? She could be upset about that and the smell.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> No, the ropes won't hurt her a bit if you tie them so they don't cinch down on her legs if she kicks.  They just need to be in loops around her legs that limits her leg movements.
> 
> A stanchion is just a head gate, but doesn't have to be built onto a stand.  You can build a simple free standing stanchion for such things or even build a temp one on the side of an existing stall.  Anything that will pin her head into place and can be easily latched and released again can suffice as a stanchion....some people even improvise one out on pasture with T posts and such.
> 
> Basically consists of one vertical board, spacing big enough for their neck, another vertical board that can swing to one side at the top so as to allow the insertion of their head, then fastened back to the other vertical board at the top so she can't back her head out of it.  Easy to build, especially if you already have stalls or pens where the goats can stick their head through the boards.


Ok....what we did tonight was, put her on the milk stand, then put them all in the closed up stall for the night.  They seem to prefer one nipple, but Chris is milking both sides.  He can even hit the barn wall...  ridiculous men.  But, it’s definitely clogged up when we start.  Takes awhile to get it moving.  But the milk is yummy.  Nipples are engorging but not enslaved, etc.  just need nursed. So, I think they get clogged from the pressure build up?  Perhaps they prefer the one side because that’s the way we have her against the wall?  We just can’t be sure.  We’re going to keep doing this routine and see if having her milk in their bellies changes their poop smell.  I read that once she smells her milk in their poop she’s let them nurse and she won’t let it get it to a point of being so uncomfortable.  One plus....when we went out tonight...Busty was pushing away Stormy’s kids.  Before she didn’t want anyone around.  She didn’t let hers nurse...but let them by her.  That’s progress, i
l take it!    Oh, we tried the rope...it didn’t work..I think I have to google how to do it...it slipped off and she stepped out...but I’m on it!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

D and L Meadows said:


> Hopefully she lets them nurse soon! Are those the kids that were disbudded? She could be upset about that and the smell.


Yes, they were disbudded...never thought of that?  Geez...good point!  Well, that should get better soon...I hope?  They look just pitiful!  It’s sooo sad!  We don’t have names yet, I said maybe we should name a boy Caesar.   Oh, I also read putting some sugar on their back might help?  Ever hear of that?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 8, 2020)

Try putting some of her milk near their tail or even some of her poop or pee smeared on them.  I know - gross!  She is probably just really sore from being over full.  Hopefully, if you keep her from engorging again she'll settle down.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 8, 2020)

You could. Haven't heard of it, but it's worth a try. Or try putting some of her milk on their heads so it smells like her? Or on their tail like  frustratedearthmother said. Or something that would sorta mask the smell. How long ago were they disbudded? We disbudded for someone and their doe rejected her kids for a few days but eventually took them back. Are they still trying to nurse when your not holding her? That's good that they drink when you're holding her though!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 9, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Try putting some of her milk near their tail or even some of her poop or pee smeared on them.  I know - gross!  She is probably just really sore from being over full.  Hopefully, if you keep her from engorging again she'll settle down.


Ok, I read about sugar...I’ll do the milk first and see how that goes. Easier to catch than urine.  This morning was not as hard as yesterday...so, I think she’s letting them nurse a bit.  Their pots were not quite as empty when we picked them up, and her udder was not near as tight.  She is still not as friendly about the whole process and I’m just shocked...she is just such a sweet girl.  I guess she got engorged from them nursing on Stormy, and now it’s just a vicious cycle until we get her caught up.  We’ll get there.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 9, 2020)

T


D and L Meadows said:


> You could. Haven't heard of it, but it's worth a try. Or try putting some of her milk on their heads so it smells like her? Or on their tail like  frustratedearthmother said. Or something that would sorta mask the smell. How long ago were they disbudded? We disbudded for someone and their doe rejected her kids for a few days but eventually took them back. Are they still trying to nurse when your not holding her? That's good that they drink when you're holding her though!


They were disbudded on Friday.  They look like they try to go to her when she’s not in the stand but she pushes them away.  Yesterday they seemed afraid of her, and that just broke my heart.  Ok...so milk on heads and bums...we smell like milk, the barn smells like milk....I can’t believe they don’t smell enough to her?  Sometimes we have to squirt the little guy’s face soooo much because he’s not great at taking to it.  He’s the small one and I have to cradle him.  He likes to lay down...cute.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2020)

Hopefully in a few more days they'll all love each other again.  If not, you could milk her and bottle feed the milk to the babes...  Kind of a pain - but makes really sweet kids.   You're a great goat mom!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Y


frustratedearthmother said:


> Hopefully in a few more days they'll all love each other again.  If not, you could milk her and bottle feed the milk to the babes...  Kind of a pain - but makes really sweet kids.   You're a great goat mom!


Yeah, I know I can do that...but, as you said...kind of a pain.  Thanks for the compliment...I don’t know how to be anything else with these buggers....they are sooo cute...even with the bad haircuts.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 10, 2020)

Just thought of another thing...did the vet put anything on them after disbudding? We always use BluKote. Works great with taking the pain away somewhat. We normally bottle raise, but last year one doe had a single premie so we let her have the kid. After she was disbudded, the doe licked her head and that was it. She was perfectly fine with it.  I think it takes the burn smell away. But we normally don't dam raise so don't have much experience with that. Just a thought that crossed my mind. 
 Oh and how we know it takes the pain away is because we use it on ourselves when when we accidentally burn ourselves.  😉


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 10, 2020)

O


D and L Meadows said:


> Just thought of another thing...did the vet put anything on them after disbudding? We always use BluKote. Works great with taking the pain away somewhat. We normally bottle raise, but last year one doe had a single premie so we let her have the kid. After she was disbudded, the doe licked her head and that was it. She was perfectly fine with it.  I think it takes the burn smell away. But we normally don't dam raise so don't have much experience with that. Just a thought that crossed my mind.
> Oh and how we know it takes the pain away is because we use it on ourselves when when we accidentally burn ourselves.  😉


Oh...we’ll definitely do that next year.  The vet didn’t do anything.  I asked and she said we could leave them alone since it was winter and there shouldn’t be a problem with flies, etc.  I never thought of an issue with the mom.  Asforthepain, I had read that the kids would be fine shortly after.  Next year I’ll use bluekote.  But there was a big change today.  Busty is nursing!!  I felt tummies and they felt good and her udder felt ok, but then I saw her nurse two at a time.  I was sooo happy.  I’m still keeping them in the kidding pen for a looong time so there’s not another issue.  But I let them all out to play while I’m out there.  I just came back in again.  They are very spunky.  And Busty is back to being very protective of them.  Stormy crawled into Busty’s kid’s box with Stormy’s kids.  Busty wanted them all out!!  Before, when I saw that people had various kidding dates, I wondered why not do it all at once?  Now I totally get it!!


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 10, 2020)

Awesome!! So glad they're doing better!


----------



## wolf (Feb 12, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> You need to have her and her kids in a separate stall and you need a stanchion for holding her for the kids to nurse so you won't wear yourself out.   Very easy to make a hobble with a simple length of serpentine rope.  Stanchion and hobble, monitor the feedings and assist with latching.
> 
> 
> 
> You must really love drama, girl.


Ohhh! I remember the Rodeos! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Busty is doing pretty good....we still need to ‘help out’. Is it possible for a doe to just make too much milk?  They will snack a bit when we put them on, but, the reason we’ve done it twice,is because her udder is just sooo big!  And, it looks like, when I watch her then, that she does push them away.  So, I’m pretty sure they are nursing on their own, because they are full of spunk, and they are not terribly hungry when we have helped them twice since the issue.  But she still fills up like a giant balloon! Is that just typical of her type?  She is not full blood ND...she is probably 1/2 ‘planer’ is what I was tiold based on her airplane ears.  I just love them....   But, I have another doe, her kid is about a month Or so, we just bought her before ours were all born.  They are full ND...her udder is not big at all and she is a fat kid!!  .   perhaps I’m just so new I have no clue what to expect?


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 12, 2020)

She could be producing a lot, too much for the kids to drink. When they get older, they should be able to keep up. For right now, you could try milking her out some so she doesn't go down in milk production. Then you can make cheese. 😉


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2020)

Her udder will eventually adjust the supply to the demand.  Therefore, it's important that the kids nurse regularly.  If they are only nursing intermittently her supply may drop too low to keep up with them.  Then you have a whole different problem.  Goats!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Her udder will eventually adjust the supply to the demand.  Therefore, it's important that the kids nurse regularly.  If they are only nursing intermittently her supply may drop too low to keep up with them.  Then you have a whole different problem.  Goats!


So, do I keep putting them up to her, or let them go to her?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Tonight her udder was pretty full again.  I milked her just a tad. Put two kids up, they sipped a bit.  The smallest baby had a good pot.  He’s a shy drinker.  But they are very spunky.  Definitely growing....she definitely came by her name ‘Busty’, honestly.     Poor girl


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> So, do I keep putting them up to her, or let them go to her?


Preferably let them decide to go to her IF she's letting them nurse.  Do you have a way to weigh the kids?  If they're gaining weight, that would be a good sign they're getting plenty to eat and you can stop worrying so much!   If she's letting them nurse and they're gaining weight I would try not to milk her (unless you want the milk for yourself).  At that point, if you're milking her you're contributing to the problem of her making more milk, lol.  Goats are fun, huh?!


----------



## sfgwife (Feb 13, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Busty is doing pretty good....we still need to ‘help out’. Is it possible for a doe to just make too much milk?  They will snack a bit when we put them on, but, the reason we’ve done it twice,is because her udder is just sooo big!  And, it looks like, when I watch her then, that she does push them away.  So, I’m pretty sure they are nursing on their own, because they are full of spunk, and they are not terribly hungry when we have helped them twice since the issue.  But she still fills up like a giant balloon! Is that just typical of her type?  She is not full blood ND...she is probably 1/2 ‘planer’ is what I was tiold based on her airplane ears.  I just love them....   But, I have another doe, her kid is about a month Or so, we just bought her before ours were all born.  They are full ND...her udder is not big at all and she is a fat kid!!  .   perhaps I’m just so new I have no clue what to expect?






Milk her out almost completely then put the kids on her. If she is making so much milk milk her once a day. Some does just have to be milked while they have kids on them. If she is temder she will not let them nurse. Weight each kids and make sure they are growing daily.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 13, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Preferably let them decide to go to her IF she's letting them nurse.  Do you have a way to weigh the kids?  If they're gaining weight, that would be a good sign they're getting plenty to eat and you can stop worrying so much!   If she's letting them nurse and they're gaining weight I would try not to milk her (unless you want the milk for yourself).  At that point, if you're milking her you're contributing to the problem of her making more milk, lol.  Goats are fun, huh?!


I have a scale.  I haven’t been weighing them this week, so that I don’t obsess...since I think we all know how I can be... I’ll weigh them...I don’t need the milk, and I’d really prefer she handle it herself. I have enough work to do. . Goats are a blast! But, they are wayyy more complex than anyone knows!! . Bad lighting on the pictures, but this was last night, after I took down some pressure, and the kids played around.  holy cow!


----------



## thistlebloom (Feb 13, 2020)

You may need to get her a sports bra.


----------



## sfgwife (Feb 14, 2020)

You may not need the milk. And you may not want another job to do. But your doe might need you to milk her to keep her from getting sore and mastitis....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 14, 2020)

sfgwife said:


> You may not need the milk. And you may not want another job to do. But your doe might need you to milk her to keep her from getting sore and mastitis....


We bought a milk machine today.  We are going to start making cheeses since she has too much.  This will be faster too.  We made farmer cheese today!  Pretty good!  We get about 2 cups out of her just to take down the pressure.  But, I’m sure she could be milked out more.  mastitis would be horrible!!!  Not taking any chances on that!!    The machine will be her Monday.


----------



## BYH Project Manager (Apr 14, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Ok, so Busty is my goat that had the triplets.  They are the ones that have not been, quite as spunky as the twins born to Stormy.  I was wondering if it was because there were three, etc.  I put a thread on here.  I asked the vet yesterday.  She said to make sure they are trying grain and eating hay, that they should be mimicing mom.  She said they looked healthy, and perhaps it’s just a laid back nature.  Last night we gave Busty some nutridrench to help with the nursing.  Well, this morning Busty was not a happy girl.  I’ve noticed that her udder is much much bigger than Stormy’s, but, I just thought it was keeping up with three.  I coaxed her on the stand...no one loves it.  I couldn’t get any milk and was concerned about mastitis.  Called Chris.  His Mom grew up on a dairy farm, and he has lots of experience milking.  He did not love anything to do with farming growing up.  Anyways...she doesn’t have mastitis...thank goodness, but needed milked badly...and, I needed taught big time!  So, I learned a bit, I’m not great but I suppose I have to learn fast.  Busty is apparently not nursing the kids.  I don’t know why...I don’t know when it stopped...but, after I got her off the stand, they came running over...they smelled her milk.  She pushed them away.  I held her as hard as I could, many times...she’s a big goat...she’s a mix.  She wouldn’t nurse.  I put them in the kidding stall...same thing..I was afraid she’d hurt them...she was pawing at the ground. Her milk is not fowl...Chris tasted it...no bad smell..no chunks.  I’m sure she hurts.  I got enough milk out to relieve pressure, but, she and I, both had enough of the stand for then.  I was leaning hard into her side...my head into her cavity...she kept kicking the bowl.  I looked on the Net for a bucket, and came across a set of hobbles...to keep her legs still...anyone ever use them?  I think I would like to get them.  They look pretty sturdy, and will keep her from kicking.  I lost a lot of milk.  When she was on the stand we tried to put her kid by her nipple to drink....she hated that...and he just kept getting sprayed in the nose.  Not sure why he didn’t want to latch on.  I’m thinking Stormy has been nursing them all?  So......how often do I need to feed these three guys?  Is it possible to get away with twice from me?  I know that sounds horrible, but, I would really like Busty to start nursing!!  Any tips??  Has anyone had this happen?  She’s such an awesome goat...I can’t imagine she would just snub them for no reason?  Ok, I can’t think of more questions right this second...if anyone he’s tips, ideas..please, feel free to tell me what to do...lol...thanks again everyone!!


Very insightful thread! Big thanks to everyone who has shared their comments and suggestions! Congrats on getting featured on our homepage!


----------

